# DWA section over 18's only for posting...



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Im not sure if this is possible but it may help to avoid the DWA forum from getting clogged up again.

As you have to be over 18 to apply of a DWA it fits. Under 18's should only be allowed to view the forums. 

All those in favour say aye!!


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

buy why punish the majority for the minority?


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

It's easy enough to lie and say your 18, I mean I can say I'm a 36 year old man with a wooden leg and a webbed fingers and you wouldn't know any different.

(I'm not by the way).

This is the problem in the 18+ section, it's generally quite easy to tell whos not 18 but I know of at least 3 people under the age of 15 who can post in that section.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

*As stated i am a dwal holder and keeper and i do not agree this should be restricted to over 18's.*
Correct me if i am wrong but dont you need to be 16 to buy a pet from a pet shop? then if this is the case the whole forum should be for over 16's which it isnt.
Restricting it may only alianate the yoof ov taday
just moderate it better i think is the way forward


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

abandonallhope said:


> It's easy enough to lie and say your 18, I mean I can say I'm a 36 year old man with a wooden leg and a webbed fingers and you wouldn't know any different.
> 
> (I'm not by the way).
> 
> This is the problem in the 18+ section, it's generally quite easy to tell whos not 18 but I know of at least 3 people under the age of 15 who can post in that section.


I would be interested to know who the 3 people are?? :whistling2:


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a silly idea. Restricting this to over 18's only prevents the younger generation from learning. I think it's great that anyone under 18 can ask questions about DWA animals and find out more from the people that keep them.

It's a great way to discourage people from getting into keeping hots or even semi-hot snakes if they had previously been nonchalant about it. On the other hand, it's a great source of information for those that are serious about learning and planning to keep DWA animals.

Why restrict people from learning, even if they are just simply curious?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

madzombieguy said:


> Why restrict people from learning, even if they are just simply curious?


 
I dont think you should restrict learning so i think if it is possible let under 18's read the DWA forums but restrict posting to over 18's


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Your enthusiasm as its peak when you are in your teens. Restricting the age is not a way to cultivate the future keepers. It also gives venomous keepers this "elite" status, which is something I really hate.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah, sorry - I reckon it's better for them to be able to learn and prepare beforehand.

Just ban the idiots who show themselves to be idiots and let the rest carry on as normal.
Not really fair to ban eager young Rep. Keepers just because of thier age.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

No, I don’t think it should be for 18+ only.

I was avidly reading up on everything venomous (as best as I could) at around the age of 5 years. I would have loved to have had the resources available today (Internet, Video, DVDs and magazines) but there was none of this back in the 60’s.

Personally I think there should be a system right across the whole forum wherein if you start to cause problems you are given a warning. Do it again and you are banned for a month. Clock up 3 bans within a year and you are booted out.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

The forum works quite well as it is and it was only one person that has brought about this call for 18+.
On the other hand Paul, Mark and WW wouldn't be posting as much info if it wasn't for our friend, so it's all good really....
Just learn to ignore him, or as in my case, look out for his threads..... They are soooo entertaining....


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> The forum works quite well as it is and it was only one person that has brought about this call for 18+.
> On the other hand Paul, Mark and WW wouldn't be posting as much info if it wasn't for our friend, so it's all good really....
> Just learn to ignore him, or as in my case, look out for his threads..... They are soooo entertaining....


I must say he is quite amusing when he starts


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

PDR said:


> Personally I think there should be a system right across the whole forum wherein if you start to cause problems you are given a warning. Do it again and you are banned for a month. Clock up 3 bans within a year and you are booted out.


I feel that basicly you should just have two warnings and then you are banned for good NO exceptions. But then again what is to stop people rejoining under a different name???


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

gl3n said:


> I feel that basicly you should just have two warnings and then you are banned for good NO exceptions. But then again what is to stop people rejoining under a different name???


ip.................................................


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> ip.................................................


But people may well access the forum using serval different computers meaning different ips and also with my home computer my ip changes regularly for security


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

gl3n said:


> But people may well access the forum using serval different computers meaning different ips and also with my home computer my ip changes regularly for security


Damn.... And I thought I was being clever.....:blush:
Ok back to the drawing board..........:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

volly said:


> Nah, sorry - I reckon it's better for them to be able to learn and prepare beforehand.
> 
> Just ban the idiots who show themselves to be idiots and let the rest carry on as normal.
> Not really fair to ban eager young Rep. Keepers just because of thier age.





PDR said:


> No, I don’t think it should be for 18+ only.
> 
> I was avidly reading up on everything venomous (as best as I could) at around the age of 5 years. I would have loved to have had the resources available today (Internet, Video, DVDs and magazines) but there was none of this back in the 60’s.
> 
> Personally I think there should be a system right across the whole forum wherein if you start to cause problems you are given a warning. Do it again and you are banned for a month. Clock up 3 bans within a year and you are booted out.


 
i agree i dont think under 18's should be banned from this part of the forum

reason being there are alot of interesting reads on here as well as fantastic pictures too 

People need to learn and start somewhere and at least with access to read and ask questions here they can do that


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

as i said in another thread would it not be possible to have some moderator to just delete a thread that is started or posts on threads which may be likely to agrivate?
Lee


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

not all of us young guns are like viperlover.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let me be clear, this was not an intended attack on the under 18 DWA fans*. 

It is just a suggestion, possibly not a very popular one but harmless non the less. I have noticed some of your replies suggest some misunderstandings. Again, to be clear, my suggestion is that over 18's can READ but not POST on the DWA forum. After all everything a novice needs to know is in the beginners and non DWA sections.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't believe it would be right to restrict the section for many reasons, not least because it is unfair on those who are perfectly mature and interested but under 18.

We already have an infractions system in place. If people see posts that they believe are purely argumentative or offensive you should use the report button.
I read the DWA forum daily, I think I am the most active mod on this section, it is not in my remit to censor or delete posts just because people are "typing before they think" or because I personally think the poster is a numpty. 
It is unfair for me to ban a user simply for prolific posting that happens to be annoying and sometimes disrespectful, but not actually insulting or rude to anyone.
But I will not ignore someone giving out dangerous or incorrect advice.

It's the difficult task of moderators to prevent unnecessary censorship and allow freedom of opinions while acting to keep the peace. 
You can all help by notifying us when you see things you are unhappy with. 
This particular forum has had hardly any useage of the report button in this case, we might act more quickly or with a heavier hand if it is made clear that that is what people really want.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

is it not already clear wot the majority of the forum want lol? im not saying anyone should be banned but maybe a strong word would be an idea?


----------

